# Best place to buy wood online



## graphicsman (Sep 7, 2011)

Any good sites some of you have used that offer good deals and customer service for wood??

I have run across this site:

http://www.charcoalstore.com/products/Wood-Chunks/CH-6877.html#

thanks!


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 7, 2011)

Shipping is a killer, so you gotta figure that into the final price.

I've found chips and chunks on sale at the Big Orange Store

Todd


----------



## graphicsman (Sep 7, 2011)

around here at the big orange store i cant find any!!  all i can find are pallets of kingsford charcoal


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 7, 2011)

Look at Home Depot Online

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...logId=10053&Ntpc=1&Ntpr=1&browsestoreoption=0

They offer FREE Shipping!

Todd


----------



## tjoff (Sep 7, 2011)

Take a look at this website.  Price includes shipping.  I have ordered from them several times and like them.  The have a good variety of chips and chunks

http://www.smokinlicious.com/


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 7, 2011)

Aren't there any orchards in TN ?

You can get a lot real cheap there.

Just checking.

Bear


----------



## gros cochon (Sep 7, 2011)

I get mine (Hickore & mesquite) from CSN stores online. They're often on sale, and I paid like 3$ for 5 pound bags the last time. Shipping is also dirt cheap, even for me in Canada. They're back up to 9$ now,  but check often for deals. I order 10 bags or more at a time, and it lasts me a while.


----------



## graphicsman (Sep 7, 2011)

link?


----------



## tiki guy (Sep 7, 2011)

*I just get mine at Lowe''s  they carry "Cowboy" Brand ( cherry,Hickory,Mesquite ) as well as STUB'S   They even have large bag I just use the little ones *


----------



## gros cochon (Sep 7, 2011)

graphicsman said:


> link?


There you go

http://www.csnstores.com/Grillpro-Wood-Chunks-5-lb-bag--002XX-GRL1059.html  

They also give you cash back with your purchases. With my last 2 orders I've accumulated 17$.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Sep 7, 2011)

This place is good..Free shipping too.

http://www.fruitawoodchunks.com/


----------



## jlmacc (Sep 11, 2011)

Check out ebay.There are a couple good sellers there.Really reasonable.


----------



## michael ark (Sep 11, 2011)

Start looking at the local free papers for firewood or try here http://search.yahoo.com/search?ei=utf-8&fr=slv8-yie9&p=firewood in nashville tennessee&type=  I would learn the barks and go from their.


----------



## sbhcom (Sep 29, 2011)

check craigslist


----------



## vision (Sep 29, 2011)

http://www.doitbest.com/4294967106-Grill+Flavoring_+Spices_+and+Sauces.dib


----------



## hotpepperdanny (Jun 1, 2017)

Marks tree farm has good prices


----------

